# Havent posted here in a long time



## SashaT (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey everybody, it has been a long time since I have posted anything here. Anyway, thought I would post something I took last summer while out fishing.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 31, 2015)

'fly'-fishing?

nice capture


----------



## SashaT (Mar 31, 2015)

Is there any other kind of fishing 


Thank you, glad you liked the image.


----------



## weepete (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice capture and welcome back SashaT. 

And yeah, there's fluff chucking and real fishing.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 31, 2015)

It looks like he's got the fur of a wet dog.


----------



## SashaT (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks guys!


Yes it does look like wed dog fur. I watched this guy as he crawled out of the water and was drying off in the sun. He must have been pretty cold as he was nice and sat relatively still for me.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice capture!


----------

